

Critical Thinking: What Is It Good For? (In Fact, What Is It?) - zzygan
http://www.csicop.org/si/show/critical_thinking_what_is_it_good_for_in_fact_what_is_it/

======
MichaelCrawford
Dave Johnson of Working Software was a direct mail marketing expert. He once
explained to me that the reason advertisements coomonly say "BUY NOW! DON'T
DELAY!" is that it results in significantly greater sales.

It's known as a "Call To Action". Without such a call to action, many people
will not know what to do after reading a direct mail offer letter.

